# Berufe in Legion



## s4nct0 (23. August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

 

Ich habe zwei Fragen 

 

1. Wird es in Legion auch wieder möglich sein, mit Berufen auf 0 zu starten und diese im Content des Addons zu leveln? Oder muss man wieder zurück in die alten Welten um zu skillen?

2. Ich habe auf meinem Main die Kombination aus Verzaubern und Alchemie. Macht die Kombination mit den ganzen Anpassungen an den Berufen noch Sinn? Oder wäre es besser bspw. für Alchemie KK dazu zu nehmen?

 

Danke schon mal 

 

Gruß


----------



## Slystaler (9. September 2016)

Hallo s4nct0,

 

1. Ja du kannst zu Legion direkt bei 0 starten mit den Berufen. Hierbei ist es nur wichtig, dass du auch die Berufe-Quests mitnimmst um Rezepte zu erhalten und auch Aufwertungen auf bestehende Rezepte bekommst.

Für eine Quest pro Reihe benötigt man alte Mats glaube ich. Beim Schneider war es zumindest so, dass es eine solche Quest gab. Nötige Rezepte kannst du bei dem Berufe-Lehrer in Neu-Dala kaufen. Hier gibts ein Buch für ~1k Gold.

 

2. Alchemie sollte wieder KK dabei haben, da du keinen Garni-Garten in Legion hast und dadurch wieder Kräuter so farmen musst. Du kannst aber auch die VZ-Mats verkaufen und dafür Kräuter kaufen. Wie viel Sinn das macht, weiß ich nicht, da ich die AH-Preise nicht im Kopf habe. Allerdings sollten jetzt am Anfang die VZ-Mats deutlich günstiger als die Kräuter sein.

 

Gruß Slystaler


----------

